# Healthy Eats # 2



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

On the menu tonight 
Chicken breat Roasted in the oven seasoned to perfection and kicked up with some good ole cock sauce. Along with a heaping side of red potatoes smothered in garlic seared snap peas and green beans.

Stay healthy, and fish longer


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Haha oops chicken breast


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You on a diet? That aint enough to get thru snack time. :laughing:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I consider it to be a lifestyle change hahaha Im hungery all the time doc and nutritionist and purty work out lady all say to do so. Figured id spread the word, on how to keep good cholesterol level and prevent diabetes. I do have much more energy and feel like my body is running cleaner sort of speak.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Today we were flipping giant tractor tires in the dirt, running laps, pulling in 50yrs of rope with a tire conected to it, high knees through a stretch of laid out tires and pyrimid push ups along with more running. I was dieing hahaha if only there was a work out section yall would get a kick at what I was doing today, I looked like some kind of Jar head playing in the mud


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Selina cooked by the way, she made me say that hahaha


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks :/


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Good ole cock sauce ehh Captain? I guess whatever you're into is cool with me bro!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess you need to buy momma an egg so ya'll can really cook!!! hahaha looks good brother! 

I had all my levels checked last month and to my astonishment, all my levels were below average!!! Yeah!!!! We won't do a fat % though!!!! hahaha


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

My blood work came back in the not so good category. So no more soda. Is my first thing to get rid of. 

somewhere in a tree


----------

